# Hi from the UK (Suffolk)



## TomLL (Sep 27, 2006)

Like all the other newbies I just would like to post my introduction, to you all and commend this site for it's vast amount of material. As an artist, who from time to time paints WW2 aircraft it is a very useful resource. By way of an intro I have attached one.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## davparlr (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome. Nice picture. Wish I could do that.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2006)

Hallo TomLL !!!
Welcome to the forum.I'm very glad I can read you here.Your paint is an excelent work 
Unfortunately, it's a bit big for the screen of my dysplay and visible partially only.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Tom. Nice painting.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome and nice painting.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome Tom, look forward to seeing more paintings.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 1, 2006)

welcome Tom - very nice. I'd love to see some more!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

he's posted some more in the albums...........


----------



## TomLL (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for the comments, just posted two more. Thinking of Christmas then send me an email for reproductions.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Tom!!  

Welcome to the forum, and that's a great painting!! 

James.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 28, 2006)

welcome tom fantastic art work mate


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2006)

Slurp, slurp, slurp....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Hold on let me get you a towel!


----------

